# just stumbled upon this little goldmine :D



## Trebor (Mar 27, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/zoggavia

this site is full of high quality, wallpaper worthy, vintage photos of airline travel from the 1940s-1980's. it's mainly pics of Lockheed and Douglas airliners such as the DC-4, Constellation (all models) from that golden age of airline travel...but I thought you guys may like this. I sure did


----------

